# Turkey Customs Regs - what experiences anyone?



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We're off to Turkey in a couple of weeks, for a 6 week tour. Reading through the customs regs I notice that one can import only 500 grams tea per person - that would only last us a fortnight! 

Similarly, there is reference to 5 litres of wine, but no info on beer. (ale - my favourite tipple).

And reading it again, I notice " One pocket computer (maximum main memory capacity Ram 128k. Byte)" When did even a pocket computer last have only 128K? Does this rule normally cause a problem?

Does anyone know how rigorously these regs are enforced?

Also, is there any little nuance that is there to trap the unwary?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

British subjects HAVE to get their visa in advance; British citizens can get it on arrival.

Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> British subjects HAVE to get their visa in advance; British citizens can get it on arrival.
> 
> Dave


What's the difference?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_nationality_law#Classes_of_British_nationality

In today's paper - an example how someone can lose a holiday with no redress though hardly through their own fault. Yet another devil in the small print detail.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/columnists/2517651/Gill-Charlton-On-the-case.html

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

hi Andy,

We have been through Turkish border posts several times and have only been checked once and that was back in 2002. The customs man was more interested in looking at the van (a Laika 400i A class) than what we were carrying.

We start off with about a 1000 tea bags and enough breakfast cereal for 5/6 months.

We carry a laptop, two cameras, two mobile phones and all the gear to look after them.

When you go through the border make sure you have a clean (no writing on it) ten pound note and a ten Euro note for each person in the party.

In the past we have paid either £10 or €10 for a 3 month visa, I don't know why it just happens that way after all it is Turkey.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Don - that's exactly what we hoped to hear, but it's one of those things that you only know once you've been there.


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I live in Turkey for most of the year and wonder why you would take tea to Turkey, they are the worlds leading tea drinkers and you can purchase dozens of different types of tea in any of the supermarkers With regard to the customs it is usually a cursory glance if you are a tourist. The type of goods that you find difficult to buy in Turkey are pork products ie bacon etc. You would probably be advised to bring your favourite british cheese as Turkish cheese is usually goats milk which is an aquired taste. Apart from this you can buy most of the usual products in the main supermarkets, Migros, Bim, Kippa etc. It is a wonderful country, I am sure you will enjy it. If you need any more info just email me. Tom


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Tom - You're quite right, there is oodles of tea in the shops, but before we went we didn't know that. All the other countries we've been to (most of Europe) tea is scarce, expensive, and crap. That said, Turkish tea is fine as chay, (i.e. black) but has an odd taste done the English way. We did pay more at a market, and bought loose Assam, and that was excellent - wish I'd bought more of it.
Fresh milk is scarce, and doesn't last long when you get it, but we found the sut light (unskimmed UHT milk) was as good, amd stayed fresh longer.
We deliberately didn't take bacon because we didn't want to offend anyone, but they are so courteous and laid back I'm sure it would have been no problem.
We enjoyed the ayran (salted yoghurt drink), and now make our own at home. Ordering ayran in a cafe always got us brownie points, and so did saying thank you in Turkish

I can now see why you would want to spend much of the year in Turkey - it's a great place with great people. This is totally different to the perception you get from the media.
Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I vaguely remember from a visit to Northern Cyprus that pork products were available, euphemistically called "Ek" which is simply "meat" in Turkish.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi, I live in Turkey for most of the year and wonder why you would take tea to Turkey. Tom


Hi Tom,

We have travelled extensively in Turkey for a few years and just like our own breakfast tea.  I drink a lot of tea, it's one of the few pleasures I've got left in life after being banned from drinking alcohol.

Were do you live in Turkey?

Don


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Don, We have lived in Turkey for 5yrs and settled down in a town called Fethiye. Not sure if you know it!. We sold up in UK bought a piece of land and had a house built. I am at the moment sitting by the pool in shorts and any time I get homesick I just look at the UK weather forecast. If you or anyone else is in the area I would only be too happy to show them around. Tom


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi Don, We have lived in Turkey for 5yrs and settled down in a town called Fethiye. Not sure if you know it!. We sold up in UK bought a piece of land and had a house built. I am at the moment sitting by the pool in shorts and any time I get homesick I just look at the UK weather forecast. If you or anyone else is in the area I would only be too happy to show them around. Tom


Hi Tom,

I've been to Fethiye many times. My favorite dentist is there. 

I've just had an e mail from our Danish friends who are staying at www.seahorsebeachclub.com at Oludeniz. We have spent many weeks at Bob's Beach at Oludeniz but alas it is no more.

We shall be visiting our friends about mid January after a short stop at Kusadasi and after that we will be off to Alanya to visit more friends.

Might see you about.

Don


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Don, I have just come back from a walk along the beach at Oludeniz. It ws great, all the tourists have gone and the beach was ours. Unfortunately we shall be going to UK on 27th Dec and then travelling down to southern Portugal before going along the Spanish coast to Moraira to visit friends. I would have been only to happy to show you around. If you are going along the Antalya coast road drop in at Gocek for a walk around and a meal, it has a lovely harbour. Tom


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

tombo5609 said:


> Hi Don, We have lived in Turkey for 5yrs and settled down in a town called Fethiye. Not sure if you know it!. We sold up in UK bought a piece of land and had a house built. I am at the moment sitting by the pool in shorts and any time I get homesick I just look at the UK weather forecast. If you or anyone else is in the area I would only be too happy to show them around. Tom


We went into Fethiye, but couldn't find anywhere to stop - it's a much bigger town than we expected. We went round the peninsula near the town, tiny roads, then on to the nearby famous beauty spot/beach, (name escapes me) which we found to be far too touristy, so we moved on again - see our diary at http://www.pippins.me.uk/2008_Turkey/2008_Turkey.htm.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> tombo5609 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Don, We have lived in Turkey for 5yrs and settled down in a town called Fethiye. Not sure if you know it!. We sold up in UK bought a piece of land and had a house built. I am at the moment sitting by the pool in shorts and any time I get homesick I just look at the UK weather forecast. If you or anyone else is in the area I would only be too happy to show them around. Tom
> ...


Hi Andy,

You caught Oludeniz at a bad time, it's even worse up the hill at Ovacik/Hisaronu. 8O

We shall be spending some time at Oludeniz in January and you would not recognise the place.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> Bagshanty said:
> 
> 
> > tombo5609 said:
> ...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > Bagshanty said:
> ...


Hi Don,
Is the campsite still there where you can wade across the lagoon to the main beach?
20 years ago we tented there and our then 4 year old daughter would wade across the lagoon with the water up to her neck


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I would suggest you take a jar or tube of KY jelly. You can make life a lot easier for yourself if you suspect the rubber gloves are going on.


----------

